# Skip Hire and shipping



## Alan154 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi,
My family has recently inherited a house in Chloraka from my late father. we will be coming to Paphos in March to clear the house and garden before we place the house on the market.

I would be grateful if you have any information on the following

1) Reliable skip hire in the Paphos area

2) Good estate agents

3) A shipping company for returning some furniture and to the UK.

4) a good house and garden maintainance company.

Thanks for your help

Alan


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Here are some answers to your questions -

Peter Morton Removals is popular for shipping. Website is www.petermortonremovals.com, tel 26923588.

What sort of maintenance are you looking for? I've always used individuals for the garden and pool. If you want a property management company, then I can recommend Lorraine Gandy - Tel:+357 99 34 23 68
[email protected]


As for Skip Rentals, Kakos Skips are friendly and efficient Tel. 99647183. 

Hope this helps!


----------

